# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  TÖrkmenler Yok Edilmesin

## iputisamo

TüRKMENLER YOK EDİLMESİN 

Mustafa Nevruz SINACI

Dış politikanın esası, bütün dünyada milli menfaatlerin (mutlakkarşılıklılık ilkesi dahilinde) korunması ve geliştirilmesi yanında,dünyanın her neresinde olursa olsun Türk insanına sahip çıkılması şartını muciptir. üzellikle büyük bir imparatorluk ile Türk ve İslam Birliği'nin bakiyesi (esas anlamda özü) olan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti vehükümetlerinin bu konuda çok hassas olması zorunludur.

Bu zorunluluk, Batı Trakya'da Yunan mezalimi altında inleyen, Kıbrıs'ta izole edilen, Doğu Türkistan'da soykırım ve kısırlaştırma uygulanan, Batı Türkistan'dan Moskova'ya kadar, üeçenistan ve Kırım dahil bütün Türk soyunun
sorunları Türkiye' nin sorunudur. Yakın geçmişte Bosna-Hersek' te kıyılan, Karabağ' da kıyıma uğratılan ve bu gün "bütün kırmızı çizgilerimize rağmen" Musul, Kerkük, Telafer ve civarında yaşanan vahim olaylar Türkiye'nin sorunudur.

Tıpkı 12 adalar, Kıbrıs, Batı Trakya, (vaktiyle) Hatay, Nahçivan ve Kırım gibi, adeta tapusu cebimizde misal "Türk oğlu Türk" topraklar ve bütün ümidini ana vatana bağlamış halklar. üz be öz Türk kardeşlerimiz. Yunan Kıbrıs'ı ilhak edebilmek için 80 yıldır uğraşıyor. Bizdeki bu gaflet, dalalet ve densizlik, ilgisizlik ve sorumsuzluk devam ettiği sürece, neticealmaları yakındır.

Atatürk'ün "Yurtta Sulh Cihanda Sulh" vecizesinin, gerçek anlamı olan "Eğer istersen cihanda sulh ve barış, hazır tut ordunu cenge" biçiminde değil; Adeta atalet ve miskinlik "taviz verme, kendi sınırlarımız dışında pasifizasyon" biçiminde anlaşılıp algılanması büyük felaket, beka ve basiretten yoksunluk ve ırkına ihanet derecesine varan cehalettir. Hani, 19 Mayıs 1944' de Cumhurbaşkanı İnönü; "Irkçılar ve Turancılar gizli tertipler ve teşkillere başvurmuşlardır.

Niçin ? Kandaşlar arasında gizli, fesat tedbirleri ile fikirleri memlekette yürür mü ? Hele Doğudan, Batıdan ülkeler gizli Turan cemiyeti ile zapt olunur mu ? Bunlar öyle şeylerdir ki, ancak devletin kanunları ve esas teşkilatı ayak altına alındıktan sonra başlanabilir. şu halde, yıldızlı fikirler perdesi altında doğrudan doğruya Cumhuriyetin, Büyük Millet Meclisinin mevcudiyeti aleyhine teşebbüsler karşısındayız. Tertipçiler, on yaşında çocuklarımızdan bize kadar derece derece, perde perde hepimizi aldatmak iddiasındadırlar. Dünya olaylarının bugünkü durumunda Türkiye'nin ırkçı ve Turancı olması lazım geldiğini iddia edenler, hangi millete faydalı,kimlerin maksadına yararlıdırlar ? Türk milletine yalnız bela ve felaket getirecek olan fikirleri yürütmek isteyenlerin Türk milletine hiçbir hizmetleri olmayacağı muhakkaktır. Bu hareketlerden yalnız yabancılar yararlanabilirler. Fesatçılar yabancılara bilerek mi hizmet ediyorlar ?

Yabancılar fesatçıları idare edecek kadar yakından münasebette'midirler?(C.Gazetesi, 02.Mayıs.1944) Derken; İsmet Paşa2nın bu konuşmayı yaptığı tarihten on yıl önce Atatürk, Cumhuriyet' in onuncu yılında bir vesile ile yaptığı konuşmada şöyle diyordu: "Bugün Sovyetler Birliği dostumuzdur. Komşumuzdur. Müttefikimizdir. Bu dostluğa ihtiyacımız vardır. Fakat, yarın ne olacağını kimse bu günden kestiremez. Tıpkı Osmanlı gibi, tıpkı Avusturya-Macaristan gibi parçalanabilir. Ufalanabilir. Bugün elinde sımsıkı tuttuğu milletler
avuçlarından kaçabilirler. Dünya yeni bir dengeye ulaşabilir. İşte o zaman Türkiye ne yapacağını bilmelidir. Bizim bir dostumuzun idaresinde; Dili bir, inancı bir, özü bir kardeşlerimiz vardır. Onlara sahip çıkmaya hazır olmalıyız. Hazır olmak, yalnızca o günü susup beklemek değildir. Hazırlanmak lazımdır. 

Millet buna nasıl hazırlanır ? Manevi köprüleri sağlam tutarak..Dil bir köprüdür. İnanç bir köprüdür. Milletimize inmeli ve olayları böldüğü tarihimiz içinde bütünleşmeliyiz. Onların, (Türkiye dışındaki Türklerin)bize yaklaşmasını bekleyemeyiz. Bizim onlara yaklaşmamız gerekli." (Atatürk, 29.10 1933-Türk Dünyası, ü. Kürşat Yüce, Tutibay Yay. Ankara-2001) Ayrıca; Büyük nutkunda Gazi Mustafa Kemal şöyle diyordu: "Dünyanın bize saygı göstermesini istiyorsak, önce bizim kendi benliğimize ve milliyetimize bu saygıyı hissi, fikri ve fiili olarak bütün davranış ve hareketlerimizle gösterelim. Bilelim ki, milli benliğini bulamayan milletler başka milletlerin avı olurlar. Milli varlığımıza düşman olanlarla dost olmayalım.

Böylelerine karşı bir Türk şairinin dediği gibi, "Türküm ve düşmanım sana,kalsam da bir kişi" diyelim. Düşmanlarımıza bu gerçeği anlattığımız gün, fikrimize, idealimize,geleceğimize yan bakan her kişiyi düşman kabul ettiğimiz gün, milli benliğeuzanacak her eli şiddetle kırdığımız, milletin önüne dikilecek her engeli
derhal devirdiğimiz gün, gerçek kurtuluşa ulaşacağız. Ve, sizler gibi aydın, azimli, imanlı gençler sayesinde bu kurtuluşa ulaşacağımıza emin olabilirsiniz.." (1923-Atatürk'ün Söylev ve Demeçleri, Cilt II-1952, Türk İnkılap Tarihi Ens. Yayını)

Ayrıca; "Türk milleti kurtuluş savaşından beri, hatta bu savaşa atılırken bile, mahkÃ»m milletlerin hürriyet ve bağımsızlık davalarıyla ilgilenmeyi, o davalara yardım etmeyi benimsemiştir. Böyle olunca, kendi soydaşlarının hürriyet ve bağımsızlıklarına ilgisiz davranılması elbette uygun görülemez.

Fakat, milliyet davası şuursuz ve ölçüsüz bir dava şeklinde düşünülmemeli ve savunulmalıdır. Milliyet davası siyasi bir mücadele konusu olmadan önce şuurlu bir ideal meselesidir. şuurlu bir ideal demek pozitif bilimlere ve bilimsel yöntemlere dayandırılmış bir hedef ve gaye demektir. O halde, propogandalarda denenmiş yöntemlere müracaat etmek şarttır. Türkiye dışında
kalmış olan Türkler, önce kültür meseleleriyle ilgilenmelidirler. Nitekimbiz, Türklük davasını böylr uygun bir ölçüde ele almış bulunuyoruz. Büyük Türk tarihine, Türk dilinin kaynaklarına, zengin lehçelerine, eski Türk eserlerine önem veriyoruz. Baykal ötesindeki Yakut Türkleri'nin dil ve kültürlerini bile ihmal etmiyoruz." (Türk Kültürü Dergisi, Sayı: 13,Abdülkadir İnan - 1963 / 332)

-II-

Dahası; "Türk eli büyüktür ve yeryüzünde yalnız o büyüktür. Her yeri dolduran Türk'tür ve her yanı aydınlatan Türk'ün yüzüdür. Diyarbakırlı, Vanlı, Erzurumlu, Trabzonlu, İstanbullu, Trakyalı ve Makedonyalı hep bir ırkın evlatları, hep aynı cevherin damarlarıdır. Bizim yeni işimiz budur. Bu damarlar birbirini tanısın. Bu dediğim şey olduğu zaman, başka bir alem görülecek ve alem dünyaya hayret verecektir. Türk'ün varlığı bu köhne aleme yeni ufuklar açacak güneş ne demek, o zaman görülecek. Bu karmaşık işlerin içinden yükselebilmek için bize dirilik gerekir. Birlik onunla beraber yürür. Diri yalnız Türk milleti'dir. Birliği ortaya koyan da Türk'tür, dilediğine ne olduğunu anlatan da Türk'tür, çalışalım." (Atatürk Kültür, Dil ve Tarih Yüksek Kurulu - Atatürk Araştırma Merkezi Yayınları, Atatürkçü Düşünce, S: 540 - 1992 / 359)

İşte, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve hükümetlerinin "olması gereken" Türk dünyası ve bütün dünya ile ilgili esas dış politikası budur. Odalarına özenle Atatürk portresi asan ve bu çerçeve önünde "Atatürkçü" pozlarına bürünerek resim veren etkili, yetkili ve sorumlulara hatırlatırım.

Dün Türk dünyası ile ilgili başkaca sorunlarımız vardı. Hiç birisi hakkıyla ve layıkıyla gerektiği gibi halledilmedi, yoluna konulmadı. Bu gün yanı başımızda katil ve eşkıya soyundan gelen bir Barzani, Talabani ve "Türkmen" sorunumuz vardır. üyle ki, Barzani ailesince hala bir feodal anlayış devam ettirilmektedir. 1959 da Molla Mustafa Barzani tarafından etnik temizliğe tabi tutulmak istenen Türkmenler, bu günde oğul Mesut Barzani'nin arkasına aldığı güçlerle hızını ve dozunu artırarak devam eden büyük bir baskı, mezalim, soykırım, zorunlu göç ve asimilasyon tehdidi altındadır. Açıkçası Türkmenler Barzani-Talabani güçlerinin oluşturduğu hegomanya da İnsanlık dışı baskı ve şiddetle karşı karşıyadır.

Daha dün Saddam despotu ile işbirliğine giderek Türkmen liderleri Saddam canisine teslim edip astıran baba Molla Mustafa Barzani, bu gün ise babasından daha hain ve zalim oğul Mesut Barzani; Her geçen gün Türkmenlere karşı uygulanan baskı, vahşet ve mezalimi artırmak için babasının tecrübelerini, Küresel ağalarının gücüyle birleştirerek, kan gözyaşı dökmekte bütün canileri kıskandırmaktadır.

Katillerin hedefi aynı; 1959 yılında Kerkük Türkmen katliamını gerçekleştiren Molla Mustafa Barzani de, oğul Mesut Barzani de Kerkük Türküne etnik temizlik yapmaya yemin etmiş görünmekteler. Dün kendi kardeşlerinin üzerine kimyasal bomba atan Saddam la işbirliğine gitmekte hiçbir beis görmeyen Barzani ailesi, Irak'taki Türkmen nüfusunu imha ederek "Kerkük'ü Feodal ağalığının başkenti" yapmaya "her türlü insanlık dışı vahşeti acımasızca uygulamak suretiyle" mutlaka, Türkiye ve Türk dünyasına rağmen ulaşmak istiyor.

Feodal bir ağa (Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Yetkililerinin verdiği paralarla) olmaktan başka hiçbir özelliği bulunmayan Mesut Barzani, kendisini " Irak Kürdistanı Devlet Başkanı" olarak dünyaya çağırtmaya çalışıyor. Kendisine biat etmeyen, marabası olmayan hiç kimseye yaşama hakkı tanımaya niyeti olmayan Barzani "etnik temizlik" yapma konusunda hiç tereddüt etmemektedir.

Türkmenler' e Saddamı dahi aratan gayri kanuni uygulamalar yapan Barzani ve Talabani ekibi Irak'ın içinde bulunduğu olağan üstü koşulları kendi diktatörlüklerini kurmak için uygun bir ortam olarak görmektedirler.

Diğer taraftan uygulama ve karar mekanizmalarını ele geçirmelerinden dolayı, bu noktada elde ettikleri güçlerini insanlar üzerinde yok etme ve tahakküm kurmak için kullanmaktadırlar.

Bölgede yaşayan insanların kendi kimliklerini bile telaffuz etmelerine izin vermeyen Barzani-Talabani Irkçı yaklaşımlarını hayata geçirmek için her türlü yöntemi mubah görmektedirler.Irak'a demokrasi getireceğini iddia eden işgal güçlerinin oluşturduğu kaos ortamında, Türkmenler başta olmak üzere bölge insanına her türlü insanlık dışı muameleyi, "ABD ve İngiltere'nin başını çektiği" işgal güçlerinin kendilerine verdiği bir hak olarak görmektedirler.

1991-1996-2003 'de Kerkük tapu ve nüfus dairelerini yağmalamış olan BBarzani - Talabani ekibi, Erbil'de Türkmen liderleri Saddam'a teslim etmiştir. Kendisini " Irak Kürdistanı Devlet Başkanı" olarak dünyaya çağırtmaya çalışan ve Kerkük üzerindeki emellerini, aşama aşama gerçekleştirmek isteyenlere karşı Türkiye Cumhuriyetini yönetenler seyirci kalmaktan da vaz geçip onlarla nasıl ilişki içine gireriz derdine düşmüştür.

Bütün bunlar yetmezmiş gibi Irak Türkmenlerini sonucu başından belli (Oy
vermenin Barzani - Talabani çetelerinin silahlı adamlarının gölgesinde,
Sayımların ve tutanakların düzenlenmesinde etkin olunamayan, Kendi kimlikleri ve tercihleri Barzani - Talabani çetelerince tesbit edileceği korkusu yaşayan, oy verme kültürü olmayan ve bunun için hiçbir yardım almamış) insanları seçime sokacak ve siz bu kadar mısınız diye soracaksınız.

Başkalarının yaptığı haksızlıkların hesabını Irak Türkmenlerinden soracaksınız. O zaman Irak Türkmenleri sormaz mı; BM üyesi, AB aday, dünyanın her gün başka bir ülkesinde turlayan Türkiye, neden bizim sorunlarımızı İnsanlık adına dünyaya duyurmadı ve bir kamuoyu yaratmadı diye.

*Türkmen (Hakiki Türk ve Müslüman anlamına gelir) halkı, bütün Türk ulusuna; Kara Hanlılardan Büyük Türk Hakanı Satuk Buğra Han'dan emanettir. O, Satuk Buğra Han ki; Türk tarihinde ilk olarak, İslam Dini'ni Büyük Türk Hakanlığı'nın resmi dini yaparak, Türk ve dünya tarihinin akışını değiştirmiştir. Bu hadise, bütün Türk alemi ve tarihinin; 1040 Dandanakan Meydan Muharebesi,1071 Malazgirt Zaferi ve 1453 İstanbul'un fethi olmak üzere dört büyük (cihanşümul) olayının başlangıç noktasıdır.* Bu büyük başlangıcın eser ve emaneti olan kardeşlerimiz, her ne pahasına olursa olsun yalnız bırakılamaz,düşman eline ve kendi kaderlerine terk edilemez.

Bu nedenle; Türkiye Türbinde durarak oyunu eleştirme hakkına sahip değildir. Irak seçimlerinin sonucu ne olursa olsun; İnsanlık adına, insanca yaşamak adına Türkiye sahaya inmeli ve oyuna katılmalı ve Irak da üçüncü asli unsur olarak Irak Türkmenlerinin Irak Anayasasına girmesini sağlamalıdır.

Bunu ilke ve onurla başarmak yerine; Kuzey Irak'ı bir federasyona dönüştürüp, ülke sınırları içine katmayı düşünmek büyük gaflettir. İyi bir iş yapacaksanız, haklı, doğru ve onurlu bir şekilde davaya sahip çıkın.

Tarihin önümüze koyduğu nadir fırsatı değerlendirin. Ya, Türkmen halkının Irak Anayasasına "kurucu unsur" olarak girmesini sağlayın veya son çare olarak bölgeyi siz'de ABD gibi işgal ve ilhak edin. Kıbrıs için nasıl yeganeçözüm bu ise, bahusus bölge için de aynıdır. Biline.

----------

